# the best welsh djs.



## fatnek (Nov 21, 2006)

my favourites are:

sasha
spankwagon
johan flapsandwich
tommy tank
larry nelson
the spiral brothers
dave grooveslave
jack bastard
luke jordan


----------



## llantwit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like DJ Ddraig.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 21, 2006)

moneyshot.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 21, 2006)

Current: Moneyshot

Lifetime acheivement: Sasha


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 21, 2006)

Ray Gravell


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 21, 2006)

Shane Morris..


----------



## llantwit (Nov 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Ray Gravell


I'll raise you a Frank Henessey.


----------



## Chillinmink (Nov 22, 2006)

moneyshot definately knows how to rock a cold party.
but killa tomato and some geezer called touffe who dj's a little in buffalo and used to in molokos was also amazing. 3 decks extravaganzas are the way forward.


----------



## fatnek (Nov 23, 2006)

AND THE WORST???


what about that fat bloke in swansea's escape?
fat al, is it? man, he's fucking huge. and i seen him play before, he was playing all this pop trance shit to a very bored looking room.
 - like that fucking Dave Pearce used to play on radio1.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 23, 2006)

Nick warren 

jimpy

jon the dentist


----------



## fatnek (Nov 23, 2006)

jimpy? best or worst???


----------



## zog (Nov 23, 2006)

Jimpy! by far the worst. boring trance shite.

Mr grooveslave i wouldn't include in the best list. very nice guy, his mixing has improved no end, but it's taken him over 10 years to work out how to use a cross fader.

I miss lazy aaron, who used to play with lazyhouse. aint seen him for years.


----------



## Supine (Nov 23, 2006)

Tom Churchill
Raeph Powell
Phantom Beats
Neil Hinchley
Chrissy Jenkins


----------



## exleper (Nov 23, 2006)

high contrast isnt very good, and hes from cardiff...


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 23, 2006)

Chillinmink said:
			
		

> moneyshot definately knows how to rock a cold party.
> but killa tomato and some geezer called touffe who dj's a little in buffalo and used to in molokos was also amazing. 3 decks extravaganzas are the way forward.



i didn't know killah tomato was welsh??? nice toi see wales at the dmc's   well done killah!


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 23, 2006)

The best? Steve Thomas, no contest!


----------



## Chillinmink (Nov 23, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> i didn't know killah tomato was welsh??? nice toi see wales at the dmc's   well done killah!




ex cardiff uni student lived down here a while now. used to spin for me on mondays in molokos.
he also toured wit skinnyman aswell!


----------



## PJW20 (Nov 23, 2006)

DJ Syr Wynff ap Concord (Y Boss)


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 23, 2006)

Chillinmink said:
			
		

> ex cardiff uni student lived down here a while now. used to spin for me on mondays in molokos.
> he also toured wit skinnyman aswell!




do oyu scratch chilli?


----------



## fatnek (Nov 24, 2006)

i agree that JIMPY is the WORST welsh DJ.

The best i think has to be Sasha.


as for Dave Groove, i think he's a great DJ, it's not all about Technical Ability you know.. and know reads a crowd like DAVE.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 24, 2006)

Jon the dentist is not Welsh...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Jon the dentist is not Welsh...



No but he lives here, so that will do for now


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2006)

fatnek said:
			
		

> jimpy? best or worst???



i dont mind jimpy, he's better than some of the shite that used to be around 

I think i know you fatnek???


----------



## Chillinmink (Nov 24, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> do oyu scratch chilli?



when the itch takes me......


----------



## fatnek (Nov 24, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> i dont mind jimpy, he's better than some of the shite that used to be around
> 
> I think i know you fatnek???




yeh?  im a dj, and im shit!


----------



## teqniq (Nov 24, 2006)

fatnek said:
			
		

> yeh?  im a dj, and im shit!


You eez being a bit modest here really


----------



## Chillinmink (Nov 24, 2006)

i know u aswell fatnek. 
i'm jay, that scouse lad who came wit u to anfield.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 24, 2006)

topaz


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 24, 2006)

fatnek said:
			
		

> yeh?  im a dj, and im shit!



Go to school in Cardiff???


----------



## fatnek (Nov 25, 2006)

no i dont do school. im a bit old for that. 

and jay, how yo doing man?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 25, 2006)

fatnek said:
			
		

> no i dont do school. im a bit old for that.
> 
> and jay, how yo doing man?



Sorry, did you go to school in cardiff?

We chatted on myspace once and discovered we were in the same class, im sure its you!!


----------



## fatnek (Nov 25, 2006)

nah, i went to school in caldicot! woo hoo! who are you tho pm me init,.xxx


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 26, 2006)

fatnek said:
			
		

> nah, i went to school in caldicot! woo hoo! who are you tho pm me init,.xxx



wrong person 


sorry


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Nov 26, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> Mr grooveslave i wouldn't include in the best list. very nice guy, his mixing has improved no end, but it's taken him over 10 years to work out how to use a cross fader.



I leafleted the Welsh Assembly with David Grooveslave once during the Afghanistan War.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2006)

lolz!
big up jack t'bastard, all round good blokey  
can't think to post sensibly at mo and stuff but agree with some of the above posts


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 26, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> No but he lives here, so that will do for now




Blah Blah Blah... Enjoy the weekend ? hope i made it a little better for you...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 26, 2006)

James Barr, hes just the best

I might be lying


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2006)

I played in club X upstiars the other week.... i was shit not played out in years.... and years..


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 27, 2006)

Bob Rainbow's Disco - in the Admiral Napier, every Friday night.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Blah Blah Blah... Enjoy the weekend ? hope i made it a little better for you...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2006)

Its back, isnt it?, comin from all angles....yippppppppeeeeeeeee


----------



## fatnek (Nov 28, 2006)

ok,

im putting on some of my faves this friday in callaghans...

couldnt get sasha, he's a bit busy and just a tad on the pricey side.

but i got these lot.....

larry nelson!
spankwagon!
tommy tank!
jordan!
gazm!
danger russ!


its £3 to get in all night....

but i'll make it free to any urbanites that wanna PM me....

believe- these djs know how to rock a dancefloor....


come on down and judge for yourself....


FREE FOR YOU!


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 7, 2006)

Jimpy by far and he's an arrogant tosser to boot.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 7, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Jimpy by far and he's an arrogant tosser to boot.



not if you know him he aint!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2006)

PJW20 said:
			
		

> DJ Syr Wynff ap Concord (Y Boss)



...and MC Plwmsan (mab annwyl dy dad)


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> not if you know him he aint!!




^^ This, i get on with him, even when he was dating my ex...


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 20, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> not if you know him he aint!!




I wouldnt make that statement if I didnt.


----------



## steadyjay (Dec 23, 2006)

DJ Jaffa is the official daddy dj of wales in my book.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 23, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> I wouldnt make that statement if I didnt.



If you spot it.....you got it.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2006)

steadyjay said:
			
		

> DJ Jaffa is the official daddy dj of wales in my book.




alo steadyjay, croeso! 
u a Wales/Cardiff bod?
welcome to urban, how did ya find us?


----------



## steadyjay (Dec 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> alo steadyjay, croeso!
> u a Wales/Cardiff bod?
> welcome to urban, how did ya find us?



Hiya ddraig.

This place was recommended to me by someone. Yeah I'm from cardiff. I used to go to Jaffas house to use his decks before the underdogs started filling the place up, he's class that fella.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> If you spot it.....you got it.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

>


 

back it up or back off mate eh...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2006)

steadyjay said:
			
		

> Hiya ddraig.
> 
> This place was recommended to me by someone. Yeah I'm from cardiff. I used to go to Jaffas house to use his decks before the underdogs started filling the place up, he's class that fella.



cool mate, play out anywhere in town?


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> back it up or back off mate eh...



I dont need to qualify my statement to anyone. The guy is a tosser-end of.


----------



## steadyjay (Dec 23, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> I dont need to qualify my statement to anyone. The guy is a tosser-end of.



Who, me?


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 23, 2006)

steadyjay said:
			
		

> Who, me?




I dont even know you.............its not directed at you.


----------



## steadyjay (Dec 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> cool mate, play out anywhere in town?



no, don't have any regular spot or anything, have a lot more spare time now though so might work on getting a demo out or something cos it would be nice to play out again.


----------



## Adrenalinmonkey (Jan 13, 2007)

dj izit isnt native, like most "good" djs in cardiff, but that man sure can scratch an itch!
killer tommato is also a bit of a legend, n a top bloke. 
thank fuck for safe hip hop djs that no their choons and dont just wanna spin "big" "fresh" us beats.....


----------



## free spirit (Jan 14, 2007)

any of you lot know steevio and the mindtours crew?

he's actually a geordie but moved down to your neck of the woods (fuck knows where exactly) a good few years back... top bloke and class producer / live techno guy get's his stuff played by the likes of richie hawtin too.

just wondering like 

fuck knows why I keep ending up in the wales forum, though the northern forums shit... maybe it's a sign, maybe I'm due a wales trip... haha lock up yer daughters


----------

